# Hello from Black Russian Terrier. Russia



## wooonline (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello from Russia! My name`s Eugenia. I`m glad to introduce you to our BRT puppies!

Mother: Elovaya Lapa. Russia Champion, Jun Russia Champion
pedigree:
[URL="http://brtinfo.ru/dog.php?screen=1&id=19840&ifid=1[/URL]
1 x BIG, 3 х BIS, 3 x CAC, 5 x CACjun, 3 x BIB, 3 x Bjun 




































Father: Malakhovskiy Trophey. Russia Champion, RKF Champion
pedigree:
[URL="http://brtinfo.ru/dog.php?screen=1&id=20025&ifid=1[/URL]



























And our puppies!
Date of birth is 11.14.2011





















































































































Loving owners are welcome!


----------

